# Does RAM have to be compatible with the CPU?



## Hypnotit (Nov 21, 2008)

I know when buying RAM you need to make sure it's compatible with the motherboard. But also for the CPU? My motherboard is compatible with the following DDR2 Ram; PC2-3200, PC2-4300, PC2-6400, PC2-5300.

But i have a 64bit AMD Athlon 4800 Dual Core CPU. Could i still use any of the above RAM with that CPU or any other processor for that matter? I didn't think the CPU had to be checked if compatible with the RAM, but after a discusion wth a friend apparently it does.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

It doesn't need to match any CPU Details - As long as the Mobo supports DDR2 then any DDR2 RAM will work with any CPU that is supported on the board.


----------

